# Wine und zocken



## hannes-neo (16. Februar 2009)

Ich will Linux+Wine auf einem Rechner install. da ist aber die Frage wie gut und welche Spiele ich mit Wine spielen kann???? Auch im LAN!!! Windows 7 ist in der Beta-Vesion ja leider nur bis August zu haben, und eingeschränkt ist es ja auch (oder???). Also, was sagt ihr??


----------



## dot (16. Februar 2009)

Fuer das Spielen Windows nutzen. Alles Andere artet in Frickelei aus, die sich nicht annaehernd lohnt. Falls man damit dann ueberhaupt das betreffende Spiel zum Laufen bekommt. Mein persoenliches Fazit.


----------



## hannes-neo (16. Februar 2009)

hab aber kein Geld für ne Windows version (will das geld nich ausgeben)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn du ein bisschen suchst bekommst du selbst ein Vista für unter 60€(mein letztes hat mich 30€ gekostet).
Gegen das was ein neues Spiel kostet ist das für das Gebotene sogar sehr billig  .


----------



## hannes-neo (16. Februar 2009)

ich gehör nicht zu dehnen, die gerne für "SFTWRE" was bezahlen


----------



## Darkness08 (16. Februar 2009)

dann kaufe dir doch eine Xp version aber deiner Hardware zufolge wirst du ja wohl die 90 euro für ne Vista home premium version haben oder etwa nicht ansonsten lade dir die windows 7 Beta.


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

ich weis zwar nicht viel über Linux doch eins .... vielleicht schon, der richtige  Grafikkarten Treiber muss installiert sein , und glaube noch so eine Art DX Beschleuniger ?


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> so eine Art DX Beschleuniger


Ein was?

Zum Thema: Grafiktreiber ist meist installiert (ohne gibt es kein Bild). Wenn es dann noch ein gut angepasster ist, gibt es auch 3D-Beschleunigung ("radeon" oder "fglrx" für ATI-Karten, "nvidia" für Nvidia-Karten). Dann noch Wine installieren und darin läuft dann schon einiges, aber lange nicht alles.
Allerdings hast du schon das falsche Motiv, um Linux zu nutzen. Bei Linux geht es um Freiheit, nicht um Gebührenfreiheit. Wenn dich die Windows-EULA nervt, ist das ein Grund zu wechseln. Ein weiterer Grund wäre die Geschwindigkeit. Linux ist (sogar mit Wine) oft schneller als Windows. Linux ist aber kein Ersatz-Windows für Arme.
Kauf dir halt vor irgendwem eine ungenutzte Windows-Lizenz und gut ist. Es müssten mittlerweile viele Leute das Recht zur Nutzung von Windows XP besitzen und nicht mehr nutzen, weil sie nur noch Vista haben oder von Windows genug.
Ich hab z.B. mehrere ungenutze Windows-Lizenzen, weil ich mit all meinen Rechnern auf Linux migriert bin. Verschenken werde ich die Keys aber nur an Leute, die vorher zugeben, auf Schmerzen zu stehen .


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

häää ich soll mir Windows Lizenzen kaufen ? 
ich besetzte ca. 10 ,


ich kenne ein paar Leute die Linux haben und hatte mich darüber mal erkundigt ,
 also ohne das man da den spezielle VGA Linux Treiber, ATI, Nvidia  installiert hat, 
es kann passieren das die ein oder andere Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt wird ?
laufen überhaupt keine 3 D Sachen und so mit auch keine Games ,
das mit dem DX - ähnliches ?  das weis ich allerdings nichts mehr so genau, 
da würde ich sagen am besten in Foren reine Linux Foren fragen, 
das ist  vielleicht besser , das was Linux normalerweise immer installiert sind Standard 
VGA Treiber ohne 3 D Unterstützung .
wie ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, muss man auch die Games , wenn man die 
installiert,  unter Wine die Installation ausführen,
 weil Linux diese Win Setup Install sachen nicht unterstützt  ?
ich habe hier noch eine Linux Vers. boot fähig auf einer Ext.
 USB installiert zum testen und rum spielen.
 im Prinzip ist Windows einfacher weil damit nahe zu alles läuft 
und man mit dem PC mehr machen kann, als mit Linux .


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> häää ich soll mir Windows Lizenzen kaufen ?
> ich besetzte ca. 10 ,


Nicht du, hannes-neo. War ja zum Thema und nicht an dich.


> ich kenne ein paar Leute die Linux haben und hatte mich darüber mal erkundigt ,
> also ohne das man da den spezielle VGA Linux Treiber, ATI, Nvidia  installiert hat,
> es kann passieren das die ein oder andere Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt wird ?
> laufen überhaupt keine 3 D Sachen und so mit auch keine Games ,
> ...


Das ist einfach falsch. Es werden soweit ohne komische Lizenzbestimmungen verfügbar (bei Intel-, Matrox-, preHD2-Radeon- Chips) immer 3D-Treiber schon auf der CD mitgeliefert und auch automatisch installiert. Ansonsten kann man die Treiber mit zwei Klicks nachinstallieren (Ubuntu fragt sogar selbständig, ob es das tun soll). Das geschieht so, weil man vor der Installation von Software mit speziellen Benutzerverträgen natürlich auf diese hingewiesen werden muss. Und das passiert nicht bei der Linux-Instalaltion. Die bringt erst mal nur freie Software mit. Wer was unfreies will, kann es später bekommen.
Randbemerkung@amdintel: Und die 2D-Treiber laufen übrigens viel schneller als die unter Windows. Hast du mal XP benutzt, ohne einen Grafiktreiber zu installieren? Tödlich.


> wie ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, muss man auch die Games , wenn man die installiert,  unter Wine die Installation ausführen, weil Linux diese Win Setup Install sachen nicht unterstützt  ?


Das stimmt. Linux führt keine Windows-Anwendungen direk aus, also keine exe, msi, etc. Ebenso wie Windows keine Linux-Anwendungen (oft run, bin, sh oder ohne Endung) ausführt. Genau dazu ist ja Wine da.


> im Prinzip ist Windows einfacher weil damit nahe zu alles läuft
> und man mit dem PC mehr machen kann, als mit Linux .


Im Prinzip ist es einfacher unter Windows für Windows gemachte Software zu nutzen. Was für ne Aussage. Im Prinzip ist es auch einfacher, Waschmaschinen-Programme auf der Waschmaschine laufen zu lassen. Und mit ner Waschmaschine kann man alles machen: Koch- und Buntwäsche. Mach das mal mit Windows!
Es ist schlicht falsch, dass man mit Windows mehr machen kann, es ist ja nicht mal Möglich mit zwei Mäusen, zwei Tastaturen und zwei Bildschirmen an einem Computer zu arbeiten. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auch Linux für die Waschmaschine gibt. Es ist aber ganz klar so, dass es mehr Spiele für Windows gibt als für Linux. Und unter Windows laufen die auch einfacher und direkter. (Hat wohl auch damit zu tun, dass Linux keinen Lowlevel-Kopierschutz ermöglicht.)

noch mal @amdintel: DirectX ist nicht gleich 3D. Das hat mehrere Gründe:
1. DirectX umfasst auch DirectSound, DirectInput, DirectDraw und weitere.
2. Selbst Direct3D ist nicht gleich 3D. Direct3D ist eine Schnittstelle von Microsoft, die für 3D-Berechnungen auf der Grafikkarte genutzt werden kann. Es gibt da noch OpenGL, Glide und weniger verbreitete Schnittstellen, die das gleiche tun. Außerdem ist 3D-Berechnung auch über die CPU möglich. Auch dafür gibt es diverse Schnittstellen (auch OpenGL kann bei Bedarf über die CPU berechnet werden).


----------



## thyll (17. Februar 2009)

also ich will ja nix sagen, aber wine hat ne extra homepage( WineHQ - Wine Application Database), wo steht, was damit läuft.
es laufen halt nicht unbedingt alle neue spiele, aber so was wie cs oder wow läuft schon und wenn man ein bisschen zeit mitbringt, dann gehen auch die bis dato noch nicht gegangen sind. 
achja und noch ne sache: wine startet bei mir automatisch, wenn ich ne .exe datei habe...also ich muss nicht extra im terminal oder sonst wo irgendwelche kilometer-lange texte einegeben, bis dass dann mal geht. kann aber sein, dass das mit ner ganz alten disrti noch so geht.
Und zum Schluss ganz wichtig: Wine is not an Emulator !!!!!


----------



## hannes-neo (17. Februar 2009)

OK, ich geb zu: Ich steh auf Schmerzen!!!!. Bekomm ich jetzt einen ungebrauchten Windows-Key???


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

Schmerzen und ewige Pain sind auf dem Weg zu dir. Sie werden kommen in fünf Blöcken à fünf Zeichen.

PS: Nun ist schon fast ein Tag vergangen, und kein "Danke!" oder "Fester!". Ob da wohl jemand beschäftigt ist, Windows zu installieren ^^.


----------



## hannes-neo (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bedanke mich zutiefst Aber ließ mal die Pers. Antwort


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Februar 2009)

Schon passiert.
Achja, an alle anderen: Wine unterstützt DirectX nur bis Version 9. DX10 ist noch nicht implementiert. Also um die Frage für die Zukunft zu klären.


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Februar 2009)

Neuere Spiele gibt es zum Teil auch so auf der Entwicklerseite für Linux.


----------



## acrobat (27. Februar 2009)

Könntest du den letzten Beitrag noch mal anders formulieren, Progs-ID? Mir will sich der Sinn einfach nicht erschließen ... bezieht sich 'für Linux' auf die Spiele oder die Entwicklerseite?


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Februar 2009)

Die "Entwicklerseite für Linux" wäre in meinen Augen kernel.org, aber da gehen normale Anwender - erst recht Spieler - wohl nicht hin. Ansonsten hat jedes Projekt seine eigene Homepage. Wine steckt zum Beispiel auf winehq.org. Und da bekommt man auch Informationen zu Spielen. Dann gibt es noch ne Menge Seiten, die sich mit dem Thema Spielen und Linux beschäftigen. Da wären z.B. holarse und spielen-unter-linux.de.

Was auch gemeint sein könnte: Auf den Seiten z.B. von ID-Software gibt es Linux-Installer für deren Spiele. Z.B. für Quake Wars. Ähnliches machen auch einige andere Studios. Es wird auch spekuliert, dass dieses Jahr noch Steam für Linux kommen soll. Nicht mit allen Spielen, doch Postal 3 wurde für Linux angekündigt und soll die Source-Engine nutzen. Daher rechnen einige damit, dass auch HL2, CSS, L4D, etc portiert werden.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

HL2 und CSS sind logisch - man muss "nur" die Source Engine portieren und schon hat man eigentlich fast alles...

Ein nativer Steamclient, das wird toll, obwohl es jetzt eigentlich schon ganz gut geht...

ETQW ist eines der meiner Meinung nach besten Spiele für Linux, denn den Installer für Linux finde ich sogar besser als den für Windows.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

Man muss ja auch "nur" die ganze Engine nach OpenGL porten.
Ich glaube kaum dass Valve einen Winelib-Ansatz verfolgen wird.

ID hat es da schon leichter, da fehlt es von Haus aus nur am Installer welcher normalerweise sehr schnell nachgereicht wird.


----------



## dot (1. März 2009)

Der Anteil der Spiele mit OpenGL Engine wird aber leider immer geringern. Von daher wird es imo eher immer schlimmer als besser...


----------



## Daedalus84 (12. März 2009)

Ich denke mal das die Spielehersteller hauptsächlich für Windows programmieren und somit auch relativ wenig Beachtung für Linux als Spielesystem geschenkt wird!
Aber es gibt einige Entwickler die sich die Zeit nehmen und Spiele versuchen auf Linux zu portieren -> siehe WINE
Aber wenn man richtig Spielen will (z.B. mit DirectX10) wird man um Windows nicht herumkommen!


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

DX10 soll zumindest mit Crossover(ein kommerzieller WINE Ableger) in nächster Zeit möglich sein:
Blogs - Jeremy White - March 1st, 2009 - The Outlook for 2009


----------



## Bauer87 (12. März 2009)

Es gibt ja sogar Wine für Windows XP, das dann DX10-Spiele ohne Vista ermöglichen soll. Im Momnt ist Wine für Windows aber eher ein Proof of Concept.


----------



## fenguri (13. März 2009)

Ich wiess jetzt nicht ob es schon erwaehnt wurde aber Cedega war doch ganz gross was zocken unter linux angeht. Keine Ahnung ob das Projekt noch existiert, hatte damals auf jedenfall keine Probleme FarCry unter linux zu zocken.

Cedega ist uebrigens kostenpflichtig aber das ist Crossover ja auch.

ciao


----------



## Bauer87 (13. März 2009)

Cedega ist Closed Source und mittlerweile nicht mehr auf Höhe der Zeit. Ein kleiner geschichtlicher Rückblick:

Anfangs stand das Wine-Projekt unter einer BSD-artigen Lizenz. Also quasi "macht damit, was ihr wollt".Das hatte wohl den Hintergrund, dass Wine so auch in Portierungen ohne weiteres zum Einsatz kommen konnte. Transgaming, die Firma hinter Cedega hat nun diesen Wine-Code aufgegriffen, ein wenig erweitert und den Quellcode nicht weitergegeben. Daher hatten sie den Vorteil, dass sie nun Informationen über den Kopierschutz von Spielen erhalten konnten, da diese Informationen ja nicht mehr öffentlich würden. Damit war es möglich, auch unter Linux Spiele mit Kopierschutz zu spielen - was bis Dato nur unter Windows möglich war.

Dem Wine-Projekt hat das aber nicht gefallen. Sie waren immer davon ausgegangen, dass Abspaltungen immer noch zumindest mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten würden, wenn sie auch nicht den gesamten Quellcode weiter verteilen. Darauf hin ist Wine zur GPL gewechselt, quasi "macht damit, was ihr wollt, solange ihr den Quellcode auch weitergebt". Cedega hatte daraufhin keinen Zugang mehr zum Quellcode von Wine (dann hätten sie den Code von Cedega auch offen legen müssen) und mit der Zeit hat Wine Cedega überholt, sodass nun die Zusammenarbeit mit den Spielestudios keinen entscheidenden Vorteil mehr bringt.

Transgaming mit Crossover verfolgt einen anderen Ansatz: Hier wurde das unter GPL stehende Wine genommen und in eine neue, benutzerfreundlichere Umgebung eingebettet. Diese neue Umgebung kennt viele Spiele und stellt Wine für diese optimal ein. Der Quellcode der Verbesserungen an Wine fließt immer wieder zurück ans Wine-Projekt, sodass hier eine Zusammenarbeit entstanden ist. Hier bezahlt man eher Redaktionelle Leistung und Support als die Software an sich.


----------



## fenguri (13. März 2009)

jupp, das ist der grosse nachteil von cedega, es ist closed.
ich hatte es auch nur einmal angetestet und es liefen fast alle games.
wo wine versagte sprang cedega ein 

mittlerweile mache ich es aber auch so das ich unter win zocke, waehre ja schade die schon bezahlte lizenz verkommen zulassen , und alles andere wird unter debian gemacht.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. März 2009)

So habe ich es auch ein Zeit gemacht. Bis ich all meine Windows-Spiele durch hatte. Wenn ich jetzt was neues kaufe, dann nur etwas, dass unter Linux läuft. Da gibt es zwar nicht so viel Auswahl, aber mir reicht es. Als ich noch unter Windows gespielt habe, musste ich mich ständig ärgern, dass ich nicht direkt auf sinnvolles Arbeiten umsteigen konnte, sondern immer erst umbooten musste.


----------



## Webstyler (15. Juli 2009)

Kann nur sagen einige Spiele gehen einige nicht.

Also ich selber habe unter Wine folgende Spielen flüssig zum alufen bekommen.

WOW
Perfect World
AOE 2+3
Anno die ersten beiden Teile.
Civilization
Sim City
sogar Sims 2 lief recht gut, nen paar Pixel Probleme.

Was man dazu sagen muss ist das ich festgestellt ahbe das die Spiele mit mehr Arbeistspeider sehr viel Flüssiger unter Linux laufen.

Wenn ich bei Windows nur 1GB benutzt habe , brauchte ich für Linux 2GB um das gleiche zu erreichen.
Aber wie schon die Vorredner gesagt haben, ist LInux nie zum Zocken gedacht gewesen.

Daher einfach ne alte Windows version über Ebay besorgen WIN XP oder Vista. Win 7 ist momentan bis 01. Juni 2010  doch gratis zu benutzen als Beta.

Also ranhalten.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2009)

hannes-neo schrieb:


> Ich will Linux+Wine auf einem Rechner install. da ist aber die Frage wie gut und welche Spiele ich mit Wine spielen kann???? Auch im LAN!!! Windows 7 ist in der Beta-Vesion ja leider nur bis August zu haben, und eingeschränkt ist es ja auch (oder???). Also, was sagt ihr??


las dir hier nichts einreden , 
das geht schon ... wenn GK Treiber und 3D Beschleuniger installiert ist, läuft einiges an Games aber nicht alles,
ich matte mich mal dafür interessiert und einen Linux Experten gefragt,

das ist hier das falsche Forum für so was, 
such dir am besten ein gutes Linux Forum , da trifft man dann zum Glück  kaum User von
der Sorte  die ihr wissen vom hören und sagen aufgebaut haben .

Alternative ist  vielleicht noch, wenn man kein Geld ausgeben will 
kostenloses Free  Windows , Frontpage - ReactOS Website XP ähnliches OS noch im der Beta Phase


----------



## fenguri (15. Juli 2009)

hallo amdintel

keine ahnung ob ich jetzt was missverstanden habe in dem thread aber es wurde im grunde genommen nur gesagt das es sehr frickelig sein kann. mit einschraenkungen muss du dabei auch noch leben koennen was aber nicht heissen soll es nicht geht, es ist numal wesentlich bequemer die meisten games unter win zuzocken da sie ja auch dafuer geschrieben worden sind.

achso, ich denke 7 jahre linux erfahrung hat nicht im entferntesten mit hoeren und sagen aufgebautem wissen zutun.

mfg fenguri


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2009)

lesen fällt etwas schwer?
hier geht es nicht darum Windows bwz. Games unter Windows , sondern Windows Games unter Linux und Erfahrung scheinst  du offenbar nicht zu haben ? hast wo mal Live Knopix gesehen und denkst, das sei die Welt von Linux  

Windows-Spiele unter Linux - World of Warcraft & Co. ohne Windows - Programmierung - Software - magnus.de


----------



## fenguri (15. Juli 2009)

uffa, da fuehlt sich anscheinend jemand angegriffen 
ich werde da jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

habe mir aber dennoch den thread nochmal durchgelesen und konnte eben nichts finden das ihm jemand etwas ausreden wollte oder aber behauptet hat das es nicht geht. im gegenteil, es wurde auf winedb hingewiesen und tipps welche spiele laufen wurden ja auch gegeben.

aendert aber nichts daran das es kaum (kommerzielle) native games fuer linux gibt und dein verlinkter artikel ist jetzt ja auch nen alter hut.

naja, nicht boese sein wollte dich eigentlich nicht aergern 


mfg fenguri


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Juli 2009)

Es geht nur darum, dass Leute Wine sehen und dann sagen, Linux sei nicht zum Spielen entwickelt worden. Das mag stimmen. Allerdings ist Wine frickelig, weil Windows-Software unter Linux ausgeführt werden soll. Versuche mal bitte jemand Linux-Software unter Windows auszuführen. Viel Spaß! Zudem wurde Windows auch nicht für Spiele entwickelt, sondern zum Arbeiten. Das Playstation-OS wurde zum Spielen entwickelt.

Es ist allerdings so, dass native Linux-Games unter Linux meist deutlich schneller laufen als unter Windows. Teilweise laufen sogar nicht native über Wine schneller als unter Windows. Aber ja: Letzteres ist nicht unbedingt problemlos machbar.

Nur um es klar zu stellen: *Spielen unter Linux heißt nicht zwangsläufig Wine.* Es gibt für Windows zwar mehr Spiele, die dann oft mit etwas Aufwand über Wine laufen, aber man sollte sich nicht Wine anschauen und dann behaupten, Linux sei nicht zum Spielen gedacht. Linux ist nicht für Windows-Software gemacht. Das ist alles.

Ich habe nach über einem Jahr wieder Wine installiert (für Steam). Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit aber auch nicht aufgehört zu spielen. Ich hatte weniger Auswahl, ja. Aber dadurch ist mir auch viel Schrott erspart geblieben.


----------



## feivel (16. Juli 2009)

ähm...mit reactos /hat mit linux nicht viel zu tun/ wird sicherlich weniger spielen möglich sein, als mit linux bzw. wine / crossover usw..

reactos ist noch stark in der entwicklungsphase und wird eher ein windows ersatz / eine kopie


----------



## amdintel (16. Juli 2009)

wenn man sich auf Linux eingeschossen hat,
hat man bestimmt keine Lust sich nur wegen dem Gamen ein Windows auf dem PC zu installieren,
mal etwas mehr Verständnis zeigen,
es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Spiel Konsole,
oder eine Emulation und bei Vista z.b. lauft auch nicht alles an älteren Games z.b. Abstriche muss man also immer machen , wenn also der PC genug  Leistungs Reserven hat, dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## feivel (16. Juli 2009)

jemand der sich richtig auf linux eingeschossen hat, spielt mehr am kernel rum =
nein quatsch, ich denke sogar wer will, der soll das ruhig tun. ich mag linux persönlich auch, aber mehr für servertätigkeiten usw.


----------



## Webstyler (16. Juli 2009)

Wie schon von einigen Vorredner gesagt wurde LINUx eigens dazu entwickelt um mit dem Pc alltägliche Arbeiten zu erledigen und nicht damit zu spielen.

Zur Emulator Wine muss ich sagen das er auch seine Tücken hat bei einigen Spielen. 

Anders gesagt hatten sich genug Leute früher meulatoren der Spielekonsolen auf Windows installiert um diese Spiele zu spielen.

Mit Wine wollte mann damals nur zeigen das es möglich ist Windows Software unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen. Was auch geschafft wurde. Daraufhin fanden sich Fans von Wine und entwickelten es immer weiter.

Eine volle DirectXunterstüzung wirst du unter LInux nie erreichen.
Wenn du nur ab und zu spielst und das nicht unbedingt rechnerleistungsfressende Spiele ist Linux dafür zu gebrauchen, aber wenn Du  High End Auflösung und vollstes Spielgefühl ahben willst wirst du um Windows nicht drum herum kommen.

Die heuten Rechner haben genug ressourchen um beides zu nutzen.

Ich arbeite die alltägliche Arbeiten unter LInux, aber da ich Viel grafikbearbeitung amche und dafür Photoshop benutze und auch Schulungen dafür benutzt habe, habe ich keine Lust wieder bei 0 mit GIMP der Alternative anzufangen.

Spielen tue ich zu 90% unter Windows, weil es einfacher ist.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## amdintel (16. Juli 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> Wie schon von einigen Vorredner gesagt wurde LINUx eigens dazu entwickelt um mit dem Pc alltägliche Arbeiten zu erledigen und nicht damit zu spielen.
> Webstyler



dummes zeug. 
und der computer wurde auch nicht zum gamen erfunden ...
windows wurde ursprünglich auch nicht zum gamen entwickelt , das ist alles nur eine frage der zeit und der entwicklung linux.. und es gibt heute schon einige Linux games und das nicht wenige...
nur ist das z.b. etwas umständlich windows Games unter linux  zum laufen zu bekommen , aber wer sich gerne mit linux beschäftigt, der macht das  eben


----------



## Webstyler (22. Juli 2009)

Ok gebe dir Recht mit der Aussage Windows wurde nicht zum Spielen entwickelt.

Auch die Aussage es gibt viel Spiele für Linux stimmt aber grafisch sind sie nicht der Kanller zu 90% erinnern fast alle an C64 und Amiga.

Bin trotzdem ein Fan von Linux da es sehr stabil und sehr schnell arbeitet. Bleuscreen kenne ich nicht. Aber ich schätze das die Spielehersteller irgendwann acuh auf den Zug aufspringen werden und für diese Plattform entwickeln werden, man siehe MAC OS, da hat es auch etwas gedauert.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Kein Betriebssystem wurde nur zum spielen entwickelt. Aber leider Gottes werden Spiele halt für die Plattform entwickelt, die am meisten verwewndet wird (-> viele Kunden). Und da kann Linux im Privatbereich einfach nicht mithalten.
Wine ist eine tolle Geschichte, aber emulation ist eben keine "echte" Lösung. Wer unterstützung und Linux-Basis (naja, UNIX/BSD) will, der kann sich einen Mac kaufen, das ist nichts anderes.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Juli 2009)

Wine Is Not an Emulator!

Wine ist ein Befehls-Linker, quasi eine Abstraktionsschicht (ähnlich .NET, nur dass halt ganz Windows nachgebildet wird und nicht nur ein paar Funktionen angeboten).

PS: Die meisten Spiele werden für Konsolen entwickelt und die wurden tatsächlich (samt OS) fürs Spielen gebaut.


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2009)

Ja es ist echt schade das fast alle Spiele(bis auf ein paar ausnahmen wie zb. Blizzard Spiele) nur für Windows programmiert werden... Ich würd auf meinem Macbook nur OS X nutzen wenn es dafür Spiele gäbe...
An den TE, ich weiß nicht ob er dass Thema noch verfolgt. Lad dir am besten die Windows 7 RC ich glaube man kannd ie noch bis zum März nutzen. Allerdings wirst du doch wenigstens 20Euro für ne XP Lizenz haben. Du baust dir ja auch kein Auto zusammen und merkst dann dass du kein Geld mehr für Räder hast xd


----------



## Webstyler (2. September 2009)

Guter Vergleich


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen

Auch wenn dieser Thread schon etwas älter ist habe ich trotzdem noch eine Frage bezüglich Wine.

Brauchen Spiele mit Wine mehr Leistung vom PC?? 

Es wären nur 2 Spiele, da ich meistens nur auf PS3 zocke und manche Games kann ich sicher verkaufen und mir dann für die PS3 holen ausser JustCause 2 das ist an Steam gebunden -.- 

Ich hätte mir folgendes gedacht um den PC hinundwieder zum zocken zu benutzen: 

Ein Asus Mainboard mit einem Intel Atom Dualcore CPU und 4GB 800MHz CL5 RAM, reicht das?

Es wären die Spiele The Witcher 1 und TrainSimulator 2009 wird laut der Wine db abgespielt mit der Bewertung Silber.


----------



## Jared566 (27. Januar 2011)

Warum machst du denn nicht einen eigenen Threat auf?^^

Aber ok nun zum Thema: Spiele mit Wine können schneller laufen als mit Windows, müssen aber nicht. Prinzipiell ist es schon schwierig spiele unter Wine zum laufen zu bekommne. Aber es ist machbar. mal ein Beispiel: Herr der Ringe Online ist komplett auf .net basiert aber ich habe es trotzdem zum laufen bekommen. Allerdings hatte ich da dann eine relativ schlecht Performence. (Es war zwar spielbar aber nicht so flüssig wie auf einem Windows PC)

Allerdings ein anderer Punkt wäre deine Hardware. Ein Atom zum zocken? Ein Atom ist mehr aufs stromsparen konzipiert und nicht für Spiele 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen bei deiner Entscheidung 

Mfg Jared


----------



## rebel4life (27. Januar 2011)

The Witcher auf nem Atom? Läuft das überhaupts unter Windows mit dieser CPU? Welche Graka hast du? 

Train Simulator könnte gehen, The Witcher wird auf nem Atom jedoch nichts werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2011)

@ Jared566 Ich mache nicht einen Thread auf nur um eine Frage zu beantworten, die dann nach wenigen Beiträgen beantwortet ist wenn es hier ja schon um das geht was ich wissen will.

Aber Danke an euch beide für eure Antworten, werde mich mal umschauen was ich so finde wenn möglich im Bereich MiniITX will ja platz sparen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Behalt mal AMDs Fusion im Auge  .


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube das kannst Du vergessen. Ich hatte vor nem Jahr Guild Wars per Wine auf einem Ubuntu LT zum Laufen bekommen. Der war um Längen stärker als ein Atom... geruckelt hats trotzdem.

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Behalt mal AMDs Fusion im Auge  .




AMD Fusion??? 

Habe mal nachgeschaut was das ist, Fusion ist beim Gaming dafür da unnötige Programme zu schliessen mit einem Klick.
Wenn du Fusion Media meinst oder wie das heisst, dann ist es auch nur ein Programm zur Verwaltung von Sachen auf Facebook


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Ich meinte die Fusion von CPU und GPU. Für ältere Spiele deutlich besser geeignet als ein Atom System bei kaum mehr Verbrauch.
Fusion: Erste Brazos-Mainboards im Testlabor, Test in der kommenden PCGH - amd, mainboard, msi, fusion


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

ein XP bekommst hier im Marketplace fürn 10er  So würde ich das machen..


----------

